# Dayum, hit a nerve while injecting!!!



## powermad (Dec 16, 2005)

I was pinning my left glute two days ago with my 1.5" 23g barrel.   I stuck it in the usual glute inj. spot and aspirated it, about 1/3 of the way through injecting the test my ass cheek began twitching like none other, it didn't hurt but I freaked out.  I think the neddle may have moved and struck a nerve when I started pushing on the plunger.  Anyway,  I quickly pulled it out, replaced the needle and pinned a couple inches away from that spot.  Same thing, as I started injecting the glute began twitching again repeatedly, I didn't know what the hell was going on and stupidly decided to just get it over with and finish the injection.

Since then I've had no swelling or fever at the injection site, but my left glute is massively sore, worse than any previous time.  I've used the same juice before and it was painless, so I believe I may have irritated or damaged the nerve I hit and its giving me hell.  Luckily the twitching went away about 30 min after I finished the injection.  

Has anyone experienced this before?  Any insight into what happened, and what should I do if it ever does this again?  If it ever happens again (praying it doesn't) I think I'll switch needles and go in a different muscle.  Thoughts?


----------



## stealthmeister (Dec 16, 2005)

Sounds like a muscle spasm originating from the muscle itself to me. If you inject / needle directly into a nerve, it would be VERY sore at the time of injection. Also, many nerves in the glut. region innervate structures lower in the leg, ex. sciatic giving innervation all the way down to the foot. Local glut. twitching would be less likely.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 16, 2005)

if usually if u hit a nerve the needle would goo flying out of ur ass


----------



## Andrew (Dec 17, 2005)

*that happens to me*

I felt that twitching in my shoulder two days ago and I have felt it several times in my glutes too.  I never pull it out though.  I just hope it will lessen or stop.  I have little pain associated with the spasms.  It just kinda freaks me out cause the muscle seems to be saying, "Ugh I'm getting stabbed!"  I don't think you should pull out and re-stick cause that probably causes more bruising than just staying in your twitching little whiney muscle and finishing the job.


----------



## powermad (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, cool. Pain's gone down today after my squat workout and some work on the foam roller.  Next time I'll just plunge that shit in and let the muscle dance around.  I was just worried, at the time, that I may have been damaging something (and definately didn't want that twitching to turn into a long-term thing).

Thanks guys.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 17, 2005)

powermad said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.



You're welcome. Glad to be on the answering end of one of these questions.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Dec 19, 2005)

isn't hitting nerves grand 

one out of every 8-10 times i inject quads, i'll graze one. always makes for a good laugh to see your leg start twitching. good times.


----------



## brent_G (Dec 24, 2005)

i hit them in the shoulder once. It was kind funny. starts moving on its own. i just kept injecting and i was fine. But it was more sore afterwards... compared to the other side.

(igf injection)


----------



## powermad (Jan 3, 2006)

Would you believe this same shit happened to me when injecting my right delt sunday?  1" pin went 3/4 of the way in and my shoulder starts twitching like its hooked up to one of those EMS machines.  This time I just stuck with and finished up. 
Today my delt is so sore I can barely raise my right arm--definately the worst injection site pain I've ever had and wondering if its related to the twitching/nerve.   Luckily for me I always look forward to/get off on injecting, LOL.


----------



## Bizarro (Jan 3, 2006)

I only get it with quad injects also -- really a creepy sensation and I dont like it....part of the reason why I prefer shooting in the buttocks


----------



## powermad (Jan 11, 2006)

IT HAPPENED AGAIN!  Geeze, this is the third time in 4 weeks!!!  And I've never experienced it before this cycle.  I decided to order some smaller (25g) pins and hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow before my scheduled "appointment", LOL.  This time it was the right glute, and it was VERY intense twitching, it cramped up after spazzing out for about 10 seconds.  That was this morning, now I have a frigging charlie horse in my right cheek.

I'm pinning in correct part I think, according to most pics/instructs I've seen and using 23g 1.5" pins stuck about 7/8ths of the way in..  Is there a specific way to pin the glutes that maybe I'm not doing right?  Ditto for delts, I'm pinning in the meatiest part of the lateral/front heads with a 1" about 3/4 of the way in.


----------

